# Thor vs Asura



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

Right, since Asura now has the power to beat Hulk.

How does he do against Thor?

Legit curious about this before people scream OMGZ SPITE THREAD.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2012)

I think Thor wins

he's ~high-herald, fights people like Surfer and Gladiator ~evenly and tangles with stronger beings

Mjolnir is pretty hax too

and he's not slow  not at all



not talking about classic Thor, who contained a 1/5-th Universe explosion


----------



## Adamant soul (May 14, 2012)

Doesn't Thor have a bunch of h4x powers aside from just being beastly strong?


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

Based on the wiki. It's pretty even. Idk who is faster really.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 14, 2012)

Rune King Thor is above Odin isnt he

Unless Asura has suddenly become a multi-galaxy buster i dont see this ending well for him


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

Asura is resistant to certain forms of hax apparently, which may or may not include that of Thor's

But Asura's destructor from is pretty insane from what I've seen.


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

Hey.

No RKT, that is too much 

Besides wasn't that a temp thing?


----------



## Id (May 14, 2012)

Asura The Destructor? The fucker grew Earth size, and proceeded to smash bigger planets/White dwarf Stars as if they where made of styrofoam.

Thor is outclassed.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2012)

pretty sure this is base Thor .. at least i hope so


& comments -


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

Yeah this is Thor at his standard levels.



This Asura for anyone wondering


----------



## TedMk2 (May 14, 2012)

Oh boy. Bracing for Asura vs Post-Crisis Supes next. Or how about Thanos?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2012)

post-crisis is about ~Thor-level, just more mobile, but less (Mjolnir)hax


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

I think Thor is versatile enough to win, but it might be a close one for Thor.


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

Don't be like that.

Thor is the next step from Hulk, bit of a test to see if Asura can beat him.

Though Post Crisis Superman sounds interesting I will admit

Thanos kills him with a backhand though.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2012)

btw what were the exact feats of his there :

smaller planets/stars he destroyed fully with multiple pressure punches ?
that one really big one - was it also fully destroyed as well ? Or something else ?
Chakra Giant Form himself - heard only foreheard was cracked ? true ?


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

I dunno.

Seems to be a can of worms in itself


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> btw what were the exact feats of his there :
> 
> smaller planets/stars he destroyed fully with multiple pressure punches ? *Yes*
> that one really big one - was it also fully destroyed as well ? Or something else ?*Flew right through it.*
> Chakra Giant Form himself - heard only foreheard was cracked ? true ?yeah he broke through it.



Answers in bold and fyi he destroyed a star that was the same size of the huge planet.


----------



## Federer (May 14, 2012)

Godblast might work.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2012)

> Flew right through it.


making a hole in it ? Or did it explode by itself from contact ?


----------



## Nevermind (May 14, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Based on the wiki. It's pretty even. Idk who is faster really.



lol, no.

Thor is on par with Surfer speed wise.

Thor's winning this rather easily.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 14, 2012)

Would wrapping the belt of strength onto his hammer and tossing it at Asura work.


----------



## Nevermind (May 14, 2012)

Thor has matter manipulation and shit.

That should do it.


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> making a hole in it ? Or did it explode by itself from contact ?



flew through it leaving a hole

Asura wins in the father category


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

Does Thor even have a son?


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

Doesn't matter. Asura's such a good dad..


----------



## TedMk2 (May 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Don't be like that.
> 
> Thor is the next step from Hulk, bit of a test to see if Asura can beat him.
> 
> ...


I know, I was only kidding. Poor Asura, the OBD just can't give him a break 


Original Sin said:


> Answers in bold and fyi he destroyed a star that was the same size of the huge planet.


Which was how big, exactly? It looked to be bigger than Jupiter but smaller than the Sun. Has there been a calc for that?


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

John Winchester and Guile>Asura


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

TedMk2 said:


> I know, I was only kidding. Poor Asura, the OBD just can't give him a break



Hey at least I'm not pitting him against Odin or something stupid like that


----------



## OS (May 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> John Winchester and Guile>Asura



guile may be the original family man. But Asura killed God because he made his daughter cry(mainly)


----------



## Light Bringer (May 14, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Asura The Destructor? The fucker grew Earth size



Because being planet-sized worked so well for the Midgard Serpent and Glory, right?

Thor takes this, he's ridiculously faster and more versatile than asura.


----------



## Ulti (May 14, 2012)

Instant hot thread

Just add Asura.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> pretty sure this is base Thor .. at least i hope so
> 
> 
> & comments -



It is, but an earlier version. I'm pretty sure he's been retconned weaker than that now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2012)

yeah, but he still has a lot of his abilities listed there by Mike

and the second link is more for ~modern I think


----------



## Kurou (May 14, 2012)

The Penetrator said:


> Instant hot thread
> 
> Just add Asura.



Let me test that out then


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2012)

Thor will stomp Asura,


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> I think Thor wins
> 
> he's ~high-herald, fights people like Surfer and Gladiator ~evenly and tangles with stronger beings
> 
> ...



Surfer is beyond the Gladiator. Simply by flexing the Power Cosmic he can rob Gladiator of his confidence and render him powerless for as long as he wants.

As for Thor, yeah he has fought Surfer a lot but generally Radd out-classes thanks to the fact he's a lot more versatile. 



Nevermind said:


> lol, no.
> 
> Thor is on par with Surfer speed wise.
> 
> Thor's winning this rather easily.



No he isn't, at least not movement wise. He has the reactions and the occasional flying across galaxies spiel going for him, pointless little nitpick but its how I do it.

Thor wins this either way. Stardust vs Beta Ray Bill had the two smashing planets, Redshift whose not much better then Terrax, was fighting the Silver Surfer in a god damn black hole.

Thor >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Redshift.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2012)

> Surfer is beyond the Gladiator.


yeah I know, Surfer is more or less the strongest in herald-class




> he can rob Gladiator of his confidence


Glad should get some professional help for that


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2012)

thor pulls the cosmic storms of a thousand worlds or something like that

Bad matchup


----------



## Heavenly King (May 14, 2012)

Thor hammer time on his face



The Penetrator said:


> Right, since Asura now has the power to beat Hulk.
> 
> How does he do against Thor?
> 
> Legit curious about this before people scream OMGZ SPITE THREAD.



which hulk we talking about here


----------



## MisterShin (May 15, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> smaller planets/stars he destroyed fully with multiple pressure punches


Asura uses Chakra like Naruto right? so wouldn't those be Chakra blasts or Chakra punches. 

just sayin :-/ 
although I could be wrong.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (May 15, 2012)

Asura uses chakra?


----------



## Saint Saga (May 15, 2012)

GIVE-ME-MITHRA-BACK NO JUTSU .


----------



## Id (May 15, 2012)

Thor is vastly outclassed on physical terms.

His chances lie in using Hax, but its out off character to go into his bag of exotic tricks.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Asura uses chakra?


they have a guy called *Chakra*vartin


----------



## Juri (May 15, 2012)

lol. they use an Energy called Mantra not Chakra. >_>


----------



## Heavenly King (May 15, 2012)

Sinestro said:


> Thor is vastly outclassed on physical terms.
> 
> His chances lie in using Hax, but its out off character to go into his bag of exotic tricks.



say hello to warrior madness for me son


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 15, 2012)

What are some of the exotic abilities of mjolnir? 
I know about Thor's godblast and him being able to BFR people but what else is there


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2012)

browse the thread


----------



## Heavenly King (May 15, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> What are some of the exotic abilities of mjolnir?
> I know about Thor's godblast and him being able to BFR people but what else is there


----------



## Id (May 16, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> What are some of the exotic abilities of mjolnir?
> I know about Thor's godblast and him being able to BFR people but what else is there





I wonder if his Godblast, or Antiforce can be effective against Asura.


----------



## Light Bringer (May 16, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We have Herald Deadpool=able to generate a fireball that was around planet size
> Silver Surfer=able to deflect that fireball



I'm pretty sure Deadpool Team-Up isn't canon. But yeah, a mid tier herald should pack enough of a punch to put Asura down.


----------



## eaebiakuya (Jun 2, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> About the size thing Thor has fought Glory a being who could hold planets, not sure if it's posted but just incase.



But look the pictures. Glory grab Thor with her hand. Glory dont have a planetary size. Those "planets" in pictures are micro planets.

Thor would be a giant if Glory had the size of a planet.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't know much about Asura but from reading this I suspect Thor would win.  Not through sheer force like he usually wins with but rather via his more seldom used powers.

After all, he's a VERY proficient energy manipulator and matter manipulator.  Also has the ability to manipulate time to a degree.  Also various others powers, some of which are his own and some of which are Mjollnirs.


----------



## Urbansamurai (Jul 6, 2013)

Wouldn't this all be bast on whether or not Asura gets angry he is the god of rage right? His essential and base ability is that of the Hulk's and Yusuke Urameshi's his emotional state effects his power the angrier the stronger and thanks to the mantra reactor in his chest he use a seemingly unlimited amount of mantra. Moreover, he killed the God of Mantra essentially with mantra at base form if I'm not mistaken (I did play the game)


----------



## Red Angel (Jul 6, 2013)

Wtf? Don't bump threads

Thor beats Asura regardless


----------



## Tanduayxxx (Dec 10, 2013)

rune king thor. his strongest form would  wipe  the  floor  with asura pretty easily


----------



## Red Angel (Dec 10, 2013)

Okay....

..... why the necro? We already knew that


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 10, 2013)

Tanduayxxx said:


> rune king thor. his strongest form would  wipe  the  floor  with asura pretty easily



Why are you necroing threads?And RKT is'nt even in this thread so not only did you necro a thread for a one sentence answer that says X wins but you mentioned the wrong X.

This thread still goes to Thor, he's only gotten more feats since then. A Godblast will do just fine for a quick win.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 10, 2013)

Is this RKT ? If it is then he  wins this and that Bomb that was going to destroy 1/5 of the universe was legit and he absorbed it so 1/5 of 10^80 = 10^72 and I think that's above of anything Asura has shown to do by a good margin, I don't remember he being anywhere to galaxy busting, at best multi-stellar, but this is IIRC .

Edit: O it's necro .


----------

